# Taunusumrundung Part 7



## darkdesigner (15. Juli 2008)

7. Taunusumrundung am Sa., 02. August 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es ist wieder soweit, am Samstag, den 02.08.2008 heißt es Bahn frei zur  sechsten Auflage der ultimativsten Mtb-Tour unserer Region: an einem Tag rund um den Naturpark Hochtaunus. Das heißt 150 km mit 2800 Hm! Wer sich uns anschließen möchte ist herzlich willkommen! Aber Vorsicht, das wird eine harte Nuss. Letztes Jahr haben wir zwölf Stunden gebraucht und davon 9 ½ Stunden netto im Sattel gesessen. Dafür gibt's aber ein unvergessliches Landschaftserlebnis. 

Eckpunkte der Tour sind: Kronberg, Saalburg, Lochmühle, Kapersburg, Ziegenhain, Hausberg, Wetzlar, Braunfels, Weilburg, Weilrod, Treisberg, Rotes Kreuz, Fuchstanz, Kronberg

Keine Verpflegungsstellen (außer Pennymarkt in Wetzlar ), keine Markierung, keine Absperrungen, kein Rennen, keine Kosten, keine Anmeldung, kein gar nix; 
JUST THE PURE SPIRIT OF MOUNTAINBIKING!

Start ist um 7:30 Uhr am Gelände des MTV Kronberg (Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg/Schönberg). Rückkehr nicht vor 18:30 Uhr. Es ist KEINE Veranstaltung des MTV Kronberg!!!

Wer sich schon mal einstimmen will, kann sich den Bericht vom letzten Jahr anschauen:
Kurzbericht von 2007

Entspanntes Mountainbiking im Taunus und anderswo-
mit der ESK Sektion Rhein/Main

Kleingedrucktes:
- eine Tagestour des ESK Sektion R/M
- Gäste sind herzlichst willkommen (Klappspaten nicht vergessen)
- Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko;
- 80 % Forstautobahnen (Ihr werdet froh darüber sein....);
- Sportlernahrung wird - ausnahmsweise - empfohlen (Powerbar, Gatorade etc.);
- ruhiges, gleichmäßiges aber zügiges Tempo;
- Nur zu empfehlen für BikerInnen, die dieses Jahr schon mal über 100 km Mtb an einem Tag gefahren sind;
- Vorzeitiges Aussteigen zwischen Wetzlar und Weilburg mit der Bahn möglich (über Gießen, Ffm Hbf), hinter Weilburg Rückfahrt mit Weiltalbus bis Oberursel/Hohemark möglich;
- Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass *jeder Mitfahrer autark ist* (tadelloses Mtb, Verpflegung, Werkzeug, etc.); "Nachtanken" von Verpflegung zwischendurch möglich im Pennymarkt Wetzlar
- wir folgen den Trail Rules der DIMB
- Bei Regen fällt's aus (obs regnet entscheide ich am 02.08. gegen 600 nach aktueller Lage des Niederschlagradars)


----------



## Torpedo64 (15. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön, da bin ich ja wieder von den Dolos zurück. Bin zu 99% dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kronberger (17. Juli 2008)

oh Mann, darkdesigner -
ich wär' so gerne dabei, bin aber leider in familiären Verpflichtungen unterwegs.

_(Ich könnte also jetzt hoffen, dass es am 2.August Backsteine regnet - tu ich aber natürlich nicht ...)_

Sollte die Tour - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - verschoben werden, bin ich gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## BackfireLX (18. Juli 2008)

Hmmm... das hört sich gut an... Werde den Termin mal im Auge behalten


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. Juli 2008)

Leute, ich werde alt.
Auch dieses Jahr kann ich nicht dabei sein. Das würde mich auch konditionell umbringen.
Ich kann allen Neulingen dieses Erlebnis nur empfehlen! Aber einiges an Vorbereitungskilometern in den Beinen ist ein Muss.


----------



## Desperado78 (30. Juli 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da bin ich ja wieder von den Dolos zurück. Bin zu 99% dabei





Onkel Jürgen schrieb:


> Ich kann allen Neulingen dieses Erlebnis nur empfehlen! Aber einiges an Vorbereitungskilometern in den Beinen ist ein Muss.



Hm, OK, ich bin Neuling hier, bin grad mit Torpedo64 über die Dolomiten gezischt *tssssssssssssssssss*  und bin auch schon etliche Male so 90-120 km an einem Tag dieser Jahr gefahren...trotzdem interessiere ich mich für die möglichen Ausstiegspunkte, da ich noch nie mehr als 2100 hm gefahren bin  und auch immer ne fette Mittagspause mit ner ordentlichen Portion Pasta im Spiel war! Aber so 30 PowerBars/PowerGels sollten noch von der Dolomiten-Sammelbestellung übrig sein...   

@Torpedo64: Bleibts bei deinen 99% bzgl. Teilnahme? Werde bei den Spokes (http://www.spokes-biker.de) noch etwas Werbung machen...


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. Juli 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> @Torpedo64: Bleibts bei deinen 99% bzgl. Teilnahme? Werde bei den Spokes (http://www.spokes-biker.de) noch etwas Werbung machen...


 
Inzwischen sind es 100%, wenn das Wetter so bleibt 
Bin ja inzwischen schööön ausgeruht, so dass die Umrundung eher eine Bummelfahrt werden wird...


----------



## Desperado78 (30. Juli 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind es 100%, wenn das Wetter so bleibt
> Bin ja inzwischen schööön ausgeruht, so dass die Umrundung eher eine Bummelfahrt werden wird...



Dann mal viel Spaß beim Bummeln!  Sorry, aber soeben hat sich die Möglichkeit ergeben, an einer "Taunus-Überquerung" teilzunehmen, die ich auch wahrnehmen werde! 

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine tolle Tour! Bis demnächst mal im Taunus...


----------



## Trunkie (1. August 2008)

Ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!
Wettervorhersage ist ja bestens.

Wie bereits letztes Jahr vorgeschlagen, fände ich einen nur kurzen Stop beim Penny in Wetzlar und dafür ein richtiges Essen im Restaurant (z.B. Braunfels) besser.


----------



## darkdesigner (3. August 2008)

So ein Höllenritt...

Mit Anfahrt zum Hbf hatte ich knapp 188km auf der Uhr. Von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang wurde der Tag genutzt. Es war eine geschlossene Teamleistung, von Sonnenschein bis Regenschauer war alles dabei. Nicht unerwähnt sollen die 6 Platten sein, ansonsten wäre es sicherlich die schnellste Taunusumrundung geworden. Doch diese Hoffnung war schon vor Wetzlar Geschichte...

Vielen Dank und Grüße an die Mitfahrer, war ne nette Runde mit Euch!


----------



## Everstyle (4. August 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaahnsinn!!!

Ich habe ebenfalls mit der Tour liebgeäugelt, da ich aber einerseits mein mittleres Blatt auf der Kurbel auswechseln musste (und das ging erst am Samstag) und anderseits meinen A**** schonen muss, habe ich mich gegen die Teilnahme entschieden. 

Jedenfalls ein "Voll-Krass-Fett-Respekt-Mann" für die Leistung. Vielleicht werde ich nächstes Jahr so "irre" sein und mit euch mitfahren.

Und jetzt mal schön ausruhen bitte...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (15. April 2009)

an die Mitfahrer von den letzten Jahren. Hat Jemand von Euch ein GPS Track ????


----------

